# Arris CM550A problem



## jimuna27 (Jul 31, 2009)

I have Knology High Speed Internet, and i am attempting to get my PS3 online. Whenever i try to take the ethernet cable plugged into the back of the modem, plug the other end into the port that says "internet" on the back of the D-Link Wired Router, i lose internet connection. Could this be a problem with Knology or the Arris modem not allowing for the use of a router, or would it be just the way i have it plugged in. For future reference, my computer isn't built for wireless, so i have to use wired connections.


----------

